# Post E-Books Here



## daftandbarmy (9 Dec 2006)

Not sure if this has been set up yet, but there are loads of good books available on line, for free:

To start the ball rolling....

On the Psychology of Military Incompetence, Norman F. Dixon
http://www.geocities.com/militaryincompetence/


----------



## Magravan (9 Dec 2006)

http://www.gutenberg.org/

Has Art of War, if nothing else... But obviously, it'll have a number of other books of literary merit


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Dec 2006)

The Defence of Duffer's Drift

Seven Pillars of Wisdom, by T. E. Lawrence

Generalship; Its Diseases and Their Cure, A Study of The Personal Factor in Command, by Major-General J.F.C. Fuller


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Dec 2006)

Blog of War (free download .pdf) Password: blogwar

http://www.blackfive.net/main/2006/09/the_blog_of_war_3.html

Mein Kampf
http://www.magister.msk.ru/library/politica/hitla002.htm

Memoirs of the Foreign Legion (1924)
http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks03/0300711.txt

Homage to Catalonia
http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks02/0201111.txt


----------



## GAP (10 Dec 2006)

Is there an index anywhere?


----------



## Magravan (10 Dec 2006)

http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/

The link I provided earlier is not as obvious as this one... Search by author, title of book or theme. All free, all legitimately so.


----------



## GAP (10 Dec 2006)

thanks


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Jan 2007)

On War


Everything is very simple in war, but the simplest thing is difficult. These difficulties accumulate and produce a friction, which no man can imagine exactly who has not seen war. 

http://www.clausewitz.com/CWZHOME/VomKriege2/ONWARTOC2.HTML


----------



## dapaterson (31 Jan 2007)

The Strategy of Technology

"A gigantic technological race is in progress between interception and penetration and each time capacity for interception makes progress it is answered by a new advance in capacity for penetration. Thus a new form of strategy is developing in peacetime, a strategy of which the phrase ‘arms race’ used prior to the old great conflicts is hardly more than a faint reflection.

There are no battles in this strategy; each side is merely trying to outdo in performance the equipment of the other. It has been termed ‘logistic strategy’. Its tactics are industrial, technical, and financial. It is a form of indirect attrition; instead of destroying enemy resources, its object is to make them obsolete, thereby forcing on him an enormous expenditure….

A silent and apparently peaceful war is therefore in progress, but it could well be a war which of itself could be decisive."
--General d’Armee Andre Beaufre


http://www.jerrypournelle.com/slowchange/Strat.html


----------

